# new SERVICE posting INCREDIBLE RESULTS!



## david cushing (Oct 28, 2017)

A group of SEASONED PROFESSIONALS with many years of R&D have created STATISTICAL ALGORITHMS.We are offering our games FREE OF CHARGE. PITTSBURGH @ DETROIT PICK PITTSBURGH -3.ATLANTA @JETS PICK ATLANTA -6.OAKLAND@ BUFFALO PICK OVER 45 1/2.CAROLINA @TAMPA UNDER 46.HOUSTON SEATTLE OVER46.For any future FREE PLAYS email us at vipsportssw@gmailcom.


----------



## david cushing (Oct 28, 2017)

o.k thanks


----------



## david cushing (Oct 30, 2017)

david cushing said:


> A group of SEASONED PROFESSIONALS with many years of R&D have created STATISTICAL ALGORITHMS.We are offering our games FREE OF CHARGE. PITTSBURGH @ DETROIT PICK PITTSBURGH -3.ATLANTA @JETS PICK ATLANTA -6.OAKLAND@ BUFFALO PICK OVER 45 1/2.CAROLINA @TAMPA UNDER 46.HOUSTON SEATTLE OVER46.For any future FREE PLAYS email us at vipsportssw@gmailcom.


ON SUNDAYS NFL WE POSTED UNDER NEW SERVICE WITH INCREDIBLE RESULTS. 4 WINS 1 LOSS.YTD NFL WINS 25 LOSSES 7.NBA 11 WINS 2 LOSSES.MONDAYS NBA SAN ANTONIO @ BOSTON PICK SAN ANTONIIO + 3 1/2.GOLDEN STATE @ CLIPPERS PICK CLIPPERS + 5 1/2.For more FREE PLAYS go to vipsportssw@gmail.com


----------

